

Ask HN: Is this idea worth pursuing ? - wturner

I have an idea for a school. It would be a two year college level (B.A.S.) audio development and programming degree that would basically be 6 months of conventional audio industry training (recording,mixing,DAW,microphone theory,etc) and then 18 months of teaching programming (for audio application,plug ins etc). I figure this would make a great degree program and would be cost effective once implemented.I'm curious what others think.
======
streblo
I'd do it

------
cgherb911
Pardon the obvious question, but what jobs require this unique combination of
skills?

~~~
ScottWhigham
I would assume that you would need this exact skill set if you wanted to be a
software engineer for Cubase, ProTools, etc or if you wanted to write plugins
for them.

~~~
wturner
In effect the course would be teaching programming with an audio theme. I
thought it would be a clever way for people interested in audio to learn
coding/programming which is obviously a lot more encompassing than just
writing plug-ins for Pro Tools (and can be used for other things other than
audio). The entire cell phone industry utilizes these skills for example.

